# Ok people tell me I don't need this!



## AshleyFishy (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok someone talk me out of buying this yound doe. She is all meat breeding, mostly New Zealand. She has one blue eye one brown eye!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh Ashley! She is too precious! One blue eye? That's cool! On the other hand I know about rabbits and they are fun. You'll have to have cages, water bottles, feed, and feeders. A male if you intend to breed, nesting boxes, and hay or shavings. I'm sure there's more but that covers the basics and of course they multiply as do most animals and potato chips. Can't have just one. I have a serious problem I think lol!


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, that picture sold me! 
Haha, good luck not bringing her home!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a New Zealand buck and a standard rex doe already.  I'm in the process of building a wall hung row of cages in my chicken coop. I would have the room. 

Isn't she just too pretty!  

My chicken coop is attached to my hobby shed where I let my bottled beer/cider/mead age. So that is air conditioned! It wouldn't be much trouble to design the cages with indoor access.

I think I'll call her Blue....


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh I love Blue! We bought a NZW from an auction right around Easter and the man had dyed her blue and my son wanted to call her Blue so bad but Lola stuck lol. Go for it! I mean no you shouldn't do it (I forgot I was supposed to be talking you out of her). I'm the worst when it comes to animals!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 6, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Oh I love Blue! We bought a NZW from an auction right around Easter and the man had dyed her blue and my son wanted to call her Blue so bad but Lola stuck lol. Go for it! I mean no you shouldn't do it (I forgot I was supposed to be talking you out of her). I'm the worst when it comes to animals!


My rex bunny's name is Lola! Small world huh.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 6, 2013)

I think you've come to the wrong place if you're looking for somebody to "talk you down." This isn't "Rabbits Anonymous," you know.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol  there prolly needs to be an animal addicts anonymous somewhere. Hi my name is Moonshine and I'm addicted to bringing animals home! I got the name Lola from that movie Space Jam, I think it was Bugs Bunny's gfs name.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2013)

Not at all, we support rabbitosis.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 6, 2013)

One can never be too thin or too rich, per some very spoiled socialite.

One can never have too many loving animals, per many not too thin, not too rich and definitely not spoiled non-socialite.

Bunnies are like shoes, you can not have too many shoes... or buns.

Yes, I admit, I am an enabler, have always been an enabler, will always be an enabler and I deal with it daily.


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 6, 2013)

You're definitely in the wrong place!  She is too cute and if I were in your area I would take her home in a heart beat....can never have enough buns and there's always room for one more!(at least that's what I tell my husband all the time). Lol


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 16, 2014)

She would be DQ IN SHOW


----------



## AshleyFishy (Apr 17, 2014)

Well good thing I don't believe in showing. Lol, she was just a meat breeder rabbit. 

Tried rabbits but our weather was just too much. So I rehomed what I had.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## happy acres (Apr 17, 2014)

Get her!  The rules of Irish families and hill folk : there is. Always room for one more! Besides, if you're in it for meaties, you'll have just that much more litters, enough to even sell some.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Apr 17, 2014)

Already got and had. Found I didn't like meat rabbits and sold all. This is kind of an old thread. 

And lol back at you aksrabbitgirl.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha okay.


----------

